

IE8 consumes more resources than XP - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterprisedesktop/archives/2008/09/ie_8_consumes_m.html

======
sosuke
If the measurement of more resources than XP is simply more RAM then Firefox
has been using more than XP for 3 versions now on my PC. Sitting idle at 310mb
right now.

------
jobeirne
Does it drive anyone else crazy when they see "begs the question" used
improperly?

~~~
aston
I'm trying to seed a replacement phrase, "beckons the question," so that we
get to keep around the cool archaic sense of "beg."

~~~
MrRage
How about "That raises the question..."?

------
pierrefar
Is the RAM usage a function of the new feature of running each tab in its own
process?

Another thing: it's still beta software. Let's see what the final version
does.

------
Hoff
IE8 needing (more) cores and (more) memory certainly looks like respectable
fodder for a future system upgrade marketeering.

For purposes of comparison, the no-execute flag (also variously known as
execute disable) was another recent triumph of marketeering for software and
hardware upgrades. That was a notable marketeering success, too, as no-ex
didn't effectively address its goals.

What's as interesting as the resources required with IE8 is the compatibility
with HTML standards. This as has been discussed elsewhere:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/29/hakon_lie_ie8_intero...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/29/hakon_lie_ie8_interoperability/)

------
rw
Firefox uses more resources than my GNU/Linux installation.

------
corentin
> Not only is it fatter than IE 7, it's also more resource-intensive

I've also noticed that programs tend to become more resource intensive over
the years. Could it be that they also do more things, as permitted by advances
in hardware? Surely that's a terrible thing!

------
kajecounterhack
If IE8 can utilize all those shiny cores Intel/AMD have been spitting out,
it'd be useful. But in that case they can't make it a mandatory upgrade for
everyone because a lot of people don't have updated gear...

------
ars
Is it a debug build? Don't those use a lot more ram?

~~~
pmjordan
Memory usage is typically similar because ABI compatibility can't be broken -
you have to be able to link a debug object file with a release object file; I
doubt they'd release it without optimisations (smaller executable, faster
code) as it'd be unbearably slow. The thing that might drive up the
consumption on a debug build is an instrumented memory allocator or so, but
even then the overhead shouldn't be that massive.

------
albertcardona
The purpose of an OS is to stay out of the way so applications can do their
thing. Exactly how is this IE8 vs. XP surprising?

